# Kwik Pull anchor puller



## stinkfoot (Feb 11, 2017)

Anyone used one of these? They just became a sponsor over on Meanchicken and I was browsing their website. This thing looks wicked especially for any jetboaters/sturgeon anglers.

[youtube]mMBCiMziZw4[/youtube]


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2017)

Nice! I like it!

They have some neat stuff on their website for sale!


----------

